# Exmark snow plow



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my exmark with a snow plow i built. I still have to paint it and add some more weight to it.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

some more...


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

and more.....


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like you got the weights to fit. did you just redo that? cant wait to use it tomarrow!!


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

yea i cut it off and put 35lbs on it, it needs another 35lbs haha...


man my mower is dirty....


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

That looks real good, you got the blade on on the bottom, nice work littlenick


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks tom's snow pro


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

looks good i want to do this next year let us know how it works and maybe a video


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

grasskeepers;713001 said:


> looks good i want to do this next year let us know how it works and maybe a video


We are supposed to get some white stuff tomorrow, and i'll take some pictures if we do....


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks good.. I would have just bought a atv snowplow and fabbed up a bracket for it so it looked a bit better.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Petr51488;713084 said:


> Looks good.. I would have just bought a atv snowplow and fabbed up a bracket for it so it looked a bit better.


Yes but this was alot less $$$$ than building an ATV plow and building a mount...


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

looks good let us know how it works


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

why didnt you just use a snow plow for a tractor or a 4 wheeler?


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

OakhillsSnowdiv;713276 said:


> why didnt you just use a snow plow for a tractor or a 4 wheeler?


I bought all of the steel to make this so i just built my own. I should of bought a plow and started from there but i didn't....


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

let me know how it works, get a video


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

tom's snow pro;713884 said:


> let me know how it works, get a video


I dont have a video camera.... but i will post pictures


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

*Donations*

Tom's Sno Pro: If you would like to donate a camera he can get vids..!!.. its for a great cause.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Plow Looks Awsome


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

nice work , kool


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Supper Grassy and Turbodiesel wesport


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was bored once too...LOL
I have one with 7 1/2 foot plow, tire chains, 2 55 watt driving lights, winch. I also kept the deck on and built fenders.
The mower is hydro with loop drive handles and tracking stick. The machine is quite a site.
After building it I almost couldn't get it out of the pole barn...good luck with yours-


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks good Nick.Half the fun of a project like this is building it from scratch.Hope it works well for ya.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

unit28;714417 said:


> I was bored once too...LOL
> I have one with 7 1/2 foot plow, tire chains, 2 55 watt driving lights, winch. I also kept the deck on and built fenders.
> The mower is hydro with loop drive handles and tracking stick. The machine is quite a site.
> After building it I almost couldn't get it out of the pole barn...good luck with yours-


How well does that work, i still have to try mine.... I cant wait


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

won't start when transporting gets to cold. throttle cable freezes up along with the front casters too.
flippin thing was to big to push anything very far so I pulled the big honkin wings off.
Works great when I get it started and the snow is 6" or less with just the lawn tractor blade. It'll work for you just keep at it. keep light oil in it for winter.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

my mower wont start in the winter, but that would be fun for the sidewalks


----------



## MIZZTERJON (Jan 11, 2009)

i just picked up a blade and push tube off of a four wheeler. i hope it works well when i get around to fabbing it all up. looking forward to seeing some action pics from you guys


----------

